# 10 horse OHV briggs start trouble



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a 10 hp briggs and stratton OHV motor on a coleman powermate generator. I purchased the generator over 5 years ago and have started it up a few times but never had to run it for long periods of time. I noticed the first time I started it up it ran fine with the choke on but would shut down in the "run" position. I started it up a week ago and the same thing. I went to start it up today and it won't start. It seems like a fuel problem. It starts up then shuts right back down. Is there an adjustment on the carb? thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most carburetors have not been adjustable for several years. Because your unit has not been used regularly, the carburetor likely has old fuel build up in it. Drop the float bowl off of it and have a look to see if there is any residue built up. The main jet or nozzle may be clogged or restricted, some spray carburetor cleaner may be all that you need to dissolve and remove this to get it running again. If it's very bad, the carburetor may need to be removed for a better cleaning.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks. Thats simple enough. I have succesfully rebuilt carburetors in the past. I'll try to clean it before getting a rebuild kit. 

Just curious--why does the engine run on choke only? It's done that since it's new. Is that a seperate problem from the non start? thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When an engine will only run on choke, this pretty much tells me it's not getting enough fuel delivery. There must be some kind of restriction, either in the main jet or nozzle usually. Choking the engine reduces the amount of air that enters the engine and increase the amount of fuel drawn from the carburetor. It's also possible for an air leak in the intake manifold to cause a similar issue.


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

ok - thanks for your help.


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

I took the carburetor bowl off the bottom today. I cleaned it out along with I gues what is the float. it was white plastic with a spring. I did not take the carb off the side of the engine. I just sprayed carb cleaner inside it. I put it back together and got it to start right up, but still only with the choke closed. It ran just fine and I put the motor under a little strain buy using the generator to run a skill saw and a hair dryer and it did just fine (estimated 3315 watts)----

should I have taken the carb completely off? it seemed to be stuck on the engine pretty good and I did not see anything holding it on. I did not want to hit it because I have a heavy hand and was not sure if I woul damage it. thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The main jet or nozzle may still have some restriction in it. It should run fine with no choke. 

There is definitely something holding the carburetor on, so *don't* hit it. 

If you can post the engines model, type and code number, we can be more specific on suggestions to try.

:thumbsup:


----------



## daddyrabbit (Jan 28, 2010)

Model # is 204412 type 0156E1 code 041108YE

I took off the air filter. there are 2 small nuts (7/16) holding that on. I removed bolts and the carb feels like it is still attached. I must be missing another bolt that holds it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Generally the studs that the air filter base mounts on also are the mounting screws for the carburetor. The studs may have a star end or hex base so that they can be unscrewed. The carburetor will come right off, once the studs are removed.


----------

